# Circle Jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

For some one called N/A

Some one ask how to make a inexpensive circle jig to cut out holes for some speakers , I'm sorry I don't recall his name but here it is.. 

It slipped my mind until to day when I was pulling some old jigs off the wall,,the one made of MDF is a old one but it works very well and is very easy very and cheap to maKe, about a dollar or so and just a little bit of time..

It will do 1" to 24" holes/circles, and you don't need to drill it out for your router just slip in a 3/4" brass guide and cut the circle out..it will fit just about all the routers you have or want to use it with..

The hvy.duty white one is made about the same way but it has 1/4" pivot pin hole for cutting 2 layers of 3/4" thick MDF stock at one time, it's set up to do 3" to 12" speakers... bui it has a 1" hole for a 1" brass guide..to drop into .. the 1" hole makes it easy for the tons of chips to come out of the slot...and the guide..

======


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice Bob, it will come handy for me very soon


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I wish I had thought of just boring a hole for a template guide instead of base plate holes when I made mine. So much easier.


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the tip! I was just about to make some circle cuts and your post popped up.

You've made my job easier.

J.D.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"It slipped my mind until to day when I was pulling some old jigs off the wall,"

There Bj, at last you have admitted what I've suspected for a long time, you have so many templates and jigs hanging on top of each other that you could spend quite some time searching for a specific one.


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice idea Bob.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

I was going to ask what is the simplest way to cut 2.5" holes. Did the prerequisite search first and this thread popped up. I had seen it before but forgot about it.

Thanks for posting this tip Bobj,
Skyglider


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "It slipped my mind until to day when I was pulling some old jigs off the wall,"
> 
> There Bj, at last you have admitted what I've suspected for a long time, you have so many templates and jigs hanging on top of each other that you could spend quite some time searching for a specific one.


Harry I had heard that Bj was way into gigs. I wonder how many new jigs he has made because he couldn't find the one made last week. Bj Bob told me you are a wiz at jigs, looks like he might be right.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Skyglider said:


> I was going to ask what is the simplest way to cut 2.5" holes. Did the prerequisite search first and this thread popped up. I had seen it before but forgot about it.
> 
> Thanks for posting this tip Bobj,
> Skyglider


Hole saw.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's so easy to get carried away on a specialist forum. Who could possibly disagree with Mikes answer.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

This is one simple and quick way to get circles cut. I don't know how to get the gallery pic to show thumbnail size

http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1232492950-lost-router-land-circle-cutter.jpg


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Skyglider said:


> I was going to ask what is the simplest way to cut 2.5" holes. Did the prerequisite search first and this thread popped up. I had seen it before but forgot about it.
> 
> Thanks for posting this tip Bobj,
> Skyglider





AxlMyk said:


> Hole saw.





harrysin said:


> It's so easy to get carried away on a specialist forum. Who could possibly disagree with Mikes answer.


Let me see. I just spent a bundle on a new router, bits and template bushings. Aside from my router, I don't own any bit or tool that can cut nice round 2.5" holes. I have scrap lumber. Bobj's post explains how to cut the holes for free using a router and scrap lumber.

Though my post literally did not state "simplest way to cut 2.5" holes with a router", I think a router is infered since this is a router forum. I guess I can disagree with Mike's answer for my personal situation. 

Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Skyglider

Holes saw are not cheap and your right this forum is for routers, but here is just one more tool for you to buy to get the job done easy, it's only 9,oo dollars and will do just about any hole you want to put in..
You can find them in just about any woodworkers/hardware store...for about the same price...

It's very quick way to get the job done...more money.more money  

Adjustable Circle Hole Saw Cutter Drill Bit 

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-pc-Adjustable...50383QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

This is the one I like to use on plastic,steel,wood,etc..it's a bit heavier duty,plus it will do up to a 7" hole/cicle but it's for the drill press the norm  

http://grizzly.com/products/Circle-Cutter-w-Fine-Adjustment/H7538


=======





Skyglider said:


> Let me see. I just spent a bundle on a new router, bits and template bushings. Aside from my router, I don't own any bit or tool that can cut nice round 2.5" holes. I have scrap lumber. Bobj's post explains how to cut the holes for free using a router and scrap lumber.
> 
> Though my post literally did not state "simplest way to cut 2.5" holes with a router", I think a router is infered since this is a router forum. I guess I can disagree with Mike's answer for my personal situation.
> 
> Skyglider


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

_hi _Ghidrah

Just one more way to use the router table to cut out circles 

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Router-Table-Circle.aspx
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/projects.aspx

======



Ghidrah said:


> This is one simple and quick way to get circles cut. I don't know how to get the gallery pic to show thumbnail size
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/attachm...1232492950-lost-router-land-circle-cutter.jpg


----------



## gimpy (Oct 15, 2004)

I had to cut out some holes the other day (less than 3" and just less than 6") for a speaker box. I had read about this jig a little earlier and made a guide bushing hole on a 1/4 inch clear homemade router baseplate.Unfortunately my cheap Ryobi router only came with plastic guide bushings and the depth of all the bushings was much too deep for a simple guide bushing hole. After I cut out the hole, I discovered that the bushing jutted out below the hole by 1/4 inch or more and rode on top of the work piece. Had to do some rethinking/readjusting, but finally got it done.

Frank


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Ok. You're right. This is a router forum. It's also a woodworking forum.
If I need to make a 2.5" hole in something, I'm going to use a hole saw. I don't see any need to go through the setup of a router to do something I can do with a drill press or hand drill.


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> Ok. You're right. This is a router forum. It's also a woodworking forum.
> If I need to make a 2.5" hole in something, I'm going to use a hole saw. I don't see any need to go through the setup of a router to do something I can do with a drill press or hand drill.


Mike (AxlMyk),

If you use the "threaded mode" to display this thread, you will see that my response was directed to Harrysin and not to you. I listed my first post and your hole saw comment in my response to Harrysin just to show the background posts. I saw the "Big Grin" icon after your hole saw response so I figured that you were just inserting some humor and would not have responded to your "hole saw" post.

Skyglider

Note: For those not familiar with viewing in the different display modes, look at the upper right side of a thread. There is a "Display Mode" button. Click it and you can select linear, hybrid, or threaded modes to view threads. In threaded mode, open the post that you want your response directed to and then respond to that person. Your response will show up in the proper path in the threaded mode.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I know what threaded mode is. I require no lessons on using the internet.

Your response included a quote of my words, and since I'm the only Mike that has responded to this thread, I felt your comment was directed toward me.
http://www.routerforums.com/99609-post12.html


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobj3
I like the T track diameter jig, that would come in real handy if you had a call for many different sized wheels on a regular basis. 
A while back I was going to do some work for Mill Stores and wheeled toys were some of the items.

What is more amazing to me is the router lift, "I LIKE IT!" 
I'm guessing there's no problems with creep when it isn't called for? And how does he know when to stop the bit rise?

As for hole saws, why not? As noted, it is a router forum regarding wood working and again "Forum", where ideas are expressed on a subject to solve a problem. As long as its centering bit doesn't get in the way of the project and you don't mind the extra work prying the circle out and cleaning up the item. 
I have tons of hole/cup saws from 1 1/2 up to 4 1/4, I think I still have one of the real old ones that you can adjust the diameter of the cutting edge. I never got a smooth cut from one although I never tried using one in a drill press.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ghidrah

I like the lift also, so much I made a PDF so I can print it out ,,I hope that's ok with John  I pulled out a nut driver and pull out some other parts to make one 
by the way John is a member of the forum 

Holes saws,,I have them up to 6",, here's a small tip to get them to cut clean ,use a candle and just rub it on the saw,inside and on the out side of the hole saw..  I use a 2" x 5" long white candle. .


Lift
" And how does he know when to stop the bit rise? " I would say when it pops up out of the wood 
He also has a demo for the M & T joints and he shows how he sets it to stop at the same point. 


==========


==========



Ghidrah said:


> Bobj3
> I like the T track diameter jig, that would come in real handy if you had a call for many different sized wheels on a regular basis.
> A while back I was going to do some work for Mill Stores and wheeled toys were some of the items.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Good point about using the wax to make cutting easier BJ. Little tricks like that are what the forums are about.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobj3
I Googled and found the pool table M&T video I don't recall his explanation for knowing when to stop the rising bit. 

You said you had the PDF? It has all the part names, etc? I see applications beyond mortising where absolute, (nit picky) height isn't required.
If it could be digitized and program stops added that puppy would be rich! There's great potential in that device.

Regarding the hole saw, in my case, 99% of the holes I ever cut with them were for rough framing houses, and occasionally sofit & dryer vents and plumbing.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ghidrah

Here's my copy of John's power router lift 

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Motorized-Router-Lift.aspx
http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Motorized-Router-Lift.aspx

http://www.eaglelakewoodworking.com/post/Loose-Tenon-Joinery.aspx

I was out in the shop and I said I think I will make one, see below,it's like John's but I didn't put in a remote button I can just put my hand under the router table top and hit the button so it can go up or down very easy.
It works great and I was amazed how well it did work  it took about 2 hours to make it and pop in the router table 

Plus I can pull the nut/screw driver out if I need to use it quick and easy, you will also see the hand crank in the top plate so can still use it to get that fine adjustment that I need from time to time...

PDF it's a complete copy of John's BUT it's almost 6mb in size so I can't up load it to the forum...to big 



=========





Ghidrah said:


> Bobj3
> I Googled and found the pool table M&T video I don't recall his explanation for knowing when to stop the rising bit.
> 
> You said you had the PDF? It has all the part names, etc? I see applications beyond mortising where absolute, (nit picky) height isn't required.
> ...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

It looks like you use the same motor as in the video, Is that one of the new Black&Deckers. Cordless? 

I was going to ask if the manual crank was still viable. 
Does the router become single use once you have it rigged for the lift or can it break down fast for portable use? It looks like you have the base secured to a common plate?

I refit my cabinet late last fall for the benchdog lift and made a new table top, so I have a nice old table top that I could make a box for and use as a test rig. I don't suppose I could talk you into an email with the PDF?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Bob you can bust that pdf up into two or three parts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ghidrah

It's a Snap-On Screw/nut driver  cordless ..it will drive in a 3 1/2" deck screw 
Once the router has the springs removed that's it,it's for the router table only, but I do have other routers for the hand plunge jobs..


Screwdriver, Cordless, 7.2V 
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...group_ID=19915&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog
http://buy1.snapon.com/catalog/item...group_ID=19915&store=snapon-store&dir=catalog

http://www.routertechnologies.com/routerraizer.htm
http://www.routertechnologies.com/hitachim12v.htm


PDF file ,you bet send me your email address in a PM


==========


Hi Nick

Yep,,,the last one I did was 18meg and it took alot work to get it to go ..

==========




Ghidrah said:


> It looks like you use the same motor as in the video, Is that one of the new Black&Deckers. Cordless?
> 
> I was going to ask if the manual crank was still viable.
> Does the router become single use once you have it rigged for the lift or can it break down fast for portable use? It looks like you have the base secured to a common plate?
> ...


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Bobj3 I believe I sent the PM. The black tube on Mr. Nixon's rig looks something like the adjustable lift knob tube for the PC. I have 2 of them


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ghidrah

Got your PM, sent the zip (PDF) file via.email 

======



Ghidrah said:


> Thanks Bobj3 I believe I sent the PM. The black tube on Mr. Nixon's rig looks something like the adjustable lift knob tube for the PC. I have 2 of them


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

So the drill clutch is set low to slip when the drill butts the router stop. 
This slows the initial set-up but works well for duplications, the more the merrier eh!
I haven't read yet, the pics are so pretty, the black material 1X stock and a stop?
Are the 2 knobs on the straight arm fixing the the motor to the router case?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ghidrah

No clutch in the Snap-On ,it just stops at the bottom or top of the stroke,the router is about about 15lbs.so it needs all the power it can put out from the drill motor, this would be true also when it's lifting the bit into the stock..as well.. 

The drill motor is held in place with one bolt( Allen cap screw ) where the handle was at one time..it has a notch for support right below the handle spot..

The drill motor must float so to speak in the slot at the far end of the MDF stock...it needs to move up and down...(float) 
I drilled and tap a hole for a 10-32 x 1/4" , set screw on the round ring to keep the drill from dropping off the rod...( pulling away ) it just hangs in the slot, in that way I can unsnap the rod from the router and use the screw driver when it's not needed in the router..  takes about 2 sec. to pop it out.. 


If you want to see more pictures how it's made just ask and I will pull it down and take some.. 

=====















Ghidrah said:


> So the drill clutch is set low to slip when the drill butts the router stop.
> This slows the initial set-up but works well for duplications, the more the merrier eh!
> I haven't read yet, the pics are so pretty, the black material 1X stock and a stop?
> Are the 2 knobs on the straight arm fixing the the motor to the router case?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Ghidrah

Did you take a peek at John's circle jig for the router table, it was OK but he could not use it for the small circles (10" or smaller ) so I said must be a way to do that on the router table, that any one can make very easy,, so to say I will make one that can do 1 1/2" to 24"~ ,if you want to take a peek at it just drop me a note and I will post a snapshot or two how to make a circle jig for the router table 

=======


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Well post it up I can always use another way to cut a circle.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI NIck

Ok here it is .. it's a real KISS (keep-it-simple-s**** ) jig..I don't know why I didn't think of it b/4.. I use the same type on the band saw 
It's base on the brass guide on one end of the jig, I had the holes in the table for the OP box joint jigs so I used them to hold it in place..the bit comes up and cuts the circle dead on,,I used a small part from one other tee tracks I had for the pivot block and a set screw to lock it in place,under the set screw you will see some metal banding to keep the set screw from digging into the jig..

*Just a note* 
You don't need the power lift to use this jig,,it's nice but not a must have item.
Just put your hand under the router table and turn the black knob and lift the bit up by a 1/4" or so but keep one one hand on the stock then just turn the stock one complete turn then do it one more time until you have it cut out, you will be amaze how easy it is to use this jig and make nice clean circles  


=========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Jim

You ask how to make rings,,with the jig,, below you will see a small drawing..this way the rings will say in place until you get all of them cut out...you must take care and not route the mdf/plywood stock, the pin nails are the best to use they are 23 gage very small and you can pull them out very easy and it's very hard to see the small nail holes once you pull them out..

Use a compass to lay out the nail pattern,it's not a big deal if you hit one of the nails because they are very small...the bit will take it right off..about the size of a desk staple...

Just a note I would not trust double sided carpet tape for this type of job it's likes to give just a little bit and if it moves you will see a nick in the rings..

But you can always just move the center pin in and cut a new ring out...all the way down to 2" 
One more small note, you may want to fix your vac,pickup tube to the router most of the dust will go down the brass guide right down on the router...you can all also just wire tie your vac.hose right next to the router under the table it should suck up most of the chips.. 

hope this helps, how about a snapshot or two when you do it or after 

=======


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Bobj3, I did see it, you're right it's nice but limited, my guess is he doesn't require smaller circles much. I think the gauge makes sense for dupes as long as one uses the same diam. straight bit. 

My little jury rigged thingy, (previous pic link) allows me to do them down to about the same as yours, although I use some modified corner bead with glued on sandpaper to grab and roll the circle on the pivot. When ever I need circles smaller I use a piece of dowel, (use lots when setting formica).

Bobj3 you are the jig man, anyone else here think he should be renamed "Mr. JIGS"?


----------



## Skyglider (Nov 2, 2008)

Ghidrah said:


> Bobj3 you are the jig man, anyone else here think he should be renamed "Mr. JIGS"?


+1
Skyglider


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's my two-penn'orth, a couple of my circle jigs, either screw to base or with thicker material use a hole for a guide bush.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Many,many of the routers come with a edge guide and in that guide you will see a pin/hole just for making circles , so to say you don't need to make one ,you have one in the case, if you want to use the plunge router to get the job done.. 
Note,,if you don't have a hole you can drill a quick hole and you have it done in less than 1 min.

========


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

the red top router combo looks very nice! the edge guide that comes with it will cut circles?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hello bobj,

i remember you talking about shortening template guides. i dont have the stand for my 4 1/2 inch grinder. should or could i just use a hacksaw and then sand or grind it smooth and level . my 3/4 inch was a little too long for the circle jig i made.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Levon

You bet that will work unless you have a pipe cutter ( for copper pipe ) it will give you a nice clean cut and edge.. 

=====



levon said:


> hello bobj,
> 
> i remember you talking about shortening template guides. i dont have the stand for my 4 1/2 inch grinder. should or could i just use a hacksaw and then sand or grind it smooth and level . my 3/4 inch was a little too long for the circle jig i made.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

thanks bobj,

i do have a copper tubing cutter. why didnt i think of that??


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome Bud

I don't know   LOL hahahahaha

======



levon said:


> thanks bobj,
> 
> i do have a copper tubing cutter. why didnt i think of that??


----------



## Pirate (Jul 25, 2008)

I use a similiar one on my router table and band saw.
Mine slides in the miter track, and the has a stop that stops it when the stop hits the table. When kaking a thru cut, it lets you move the jig into position and start the cut, without having to raise the bit into the cut, or on the band saw, start the cut form a spot that is on the desired cut line.
It works good 




bobj3 said:


> HI NIck
> 
> Ok here it is .. it's a real KISS (keep-it-simple-s**** ) jig..I don't know why I didn't think of it b/4.. I use the same type on the band saw
> It's base on the brass guide on one end of the jig, I had the holes in the table for the OP box joint jigs so I used them to hold it in place..the bit comes up and cuts the circle dead on,,I used a small part from one other tee tracks I had for the pivot block and a set screw to lock it in place,under the set screw you will see some metal banding to keep the set screw from digging into the jig..
> ...


----------



## tonesummit (Oct 24, 2013)

*small circles*



bobj3 said:


> For some one called N/A
> 
> Some one ask how to make a inexpensive circle jig to cut out holes for some speakers , I'm sorry I don't recall his name but here it is..
> 
> ...


I will make this jig tomorrow.
This is the best (inexpensive) solution for circles smaller then the routers base.
I made the connection between the guide bushing and the router base airtight, just by using tape. There was a little margin that could decrease accuracy. 
Thanks Bob,

Ton


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ton.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi welcome to the forum, Ton


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

I really like your idea, very ingenious and simple and inexpensive & easy to use. Even thou I already have a couple of circle guides I think I will make one of these.


----------

